# Taurus Revolver 66, .38 Spl 4" Barrel, Blued



## comp124 (Oct 5, 2021)

I picked up a used Model 66 from Centerfire Systems today from my FFL. Serial number is MD768712, don't know much about it except the ejector rod was sheared off per my Gunsmith, went ahead and ordered a new one from Numrich Gun Parts.
Anyone else ordered one, they also had a number of Smith & Wesson revolvers for sale and still do?
Its in relatively good shape, I would grade it as Very Good, holster wear at the end of the barrel, wood grips in ok shape, could use a light sanding then refinish.
Thanks! 









Taurus Revolver 66, .38 Spl 3' Barrel, Blued


<p>Taurus Revolver 66, .38 Spl 3" Barrel, Blued</p> <p>Comes with Synthetic Pearl Grips, may show signs of wear and handling wear</p> <p>Bluing, may show signs of wear, handling or scratches </p> <p><span style='color:#e74c3c;'><span style='font-size:20px;'>Trigger locked up</span></span></p>...




centerfiresystems.com


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Don’t have experience with the Taurus 66, but it seems that the mid to late 90s was a high point for Taurus revolver quality. The “MD” in your serial number would suggest it was made in April, 1993.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a six inch Model 66 in .357 Magnum, made in the '80s. Very accurate, never a problem with it. All of these have been trouble free, all made prior to 1990, for what that's worth. The "New" Taurus TX22 and G3 are fine pistols also.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice OP! I do like Taurus revolvers quite a bit.


----------

